# Stillen 4-1 header



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey do any of you Spec V guys have the Stillen 4-1 header. It's the one that's specifically for the Spec V/SE-R. It says it produced 15+hp but is not street legal. I was just wondering if any of you guys had one and could give me some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

No but I have done al ot of research on the part. The only problem is the fact that the straight pipe is illegal, and it only says it's for "racing only" on the pipe way under where it's hard to see. come inpection time the mechanic would be hard pressed to find it let alone not give you a sticker. for a little more money the stillen comes with a racing pipe plus headers they seem well worth the money to me, mine are one the way!


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok thanks man...I appreciate it....I had one set of Stillen 4-1 on my old SE-R (97) and I loved it..Let me know when you get yours...I would love to hear how it sounds and what kind of performance you get out of it..

thanks


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

I don't have the same machine you've got but just got the Stillen exhaust and racing pipe(Technical-"Naturally Asperated" for my little saga)In short, the car runs hot and true with a nice extra goose off the line. Hope all goes well with yours. Zoom. Zoom


----------

